# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  حصـــرياً (بطولة الأمم الأفريقية ) من غينيا اخبار المنتخب الوطني ( صقور الجديان ) السبت 21 - يناير- 2012

## مرهف

*سنحاول ان نورد الاخبار الحصرية بصورة دورية ان شاء الله من غينيا 
عن اخر اخبار المنتخب الوطني صقور الجديان
الشكر والتقدير للأستاذ والاعلامي الكبير سامر العمرابي
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*
استقبلت البعثة الادارية اول امس السفير المصرى فى غينيا ورحب بوجود السودان 
وقال انه يعوض غياب منتخب مصر ايضا قامت مجموعة من المصريين العامليين
 فى شركات المقاولون العرب الضخمة هنا بزيارة الفندق وطلبوا تذاكر المباراة واعلام المنتخب
 وتى شيرتات ووافق الاخ اسامة عطا المنان على منحهم تذاكر تسلموها
 قبل قليل ولكن للأسف ليست هناك اعلام اوتى شيرتات للمنتخب الشئ الذى ادخلنا 
فى حرج بالغ عموما هم اعلنوا مساندتهم للمنتخب من داخل الملعب
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*
فنيا يجتهد مازدا فى تعويض لاعب مهاجم ثانى بجانب مدثر كاريكا 
ويحاول تجهيز عبدالرحمن كرنقو وهناك مهند الطاهر وسيتضح من خلال تدريب 
اليوم شكل الفريق الاساسى
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*الحارس المعز محجوب يعانى من اصابه طفيفة واليوم فرصته الاخيرة لاثبات جاهزيته
 او الدفع بالحارس اكرم الهادى الذى لعب مباراة كبيرة فى الغابون بحسب المدرب مازدا
...


*

----------


## مرهف

*إنتهى الاجتماع الفنى للمباراة قبل ساعات وسيلعب منتخبنا الوطنى بالزى الابيض الكامل
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*تخريمة:
اتمني عمل خطة اسعافية سريعة لتوفير اعلام وتي شيرتات للمنتخب
الامر متروك لكم للتعليق اعضاء وزوار صفوة واخرين
...

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*التحيه لك الاخ مرهف والتحيه لطاقم اولاين بغنيا الاستوائيه والجابون
وبالتوفيق لصقور الجديان
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دائماً في الموعد يا اون لاين

*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

دائماً في الموعد يا اون لاين




بالتوفيق للسودان بأذنه تعالي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

التحيه لك الاخ مرهف والتحيه لطاقم اولاين بغنيا الاستوائيه والجابون
وبالتوفيق لصقور الجديان




الشكر والتقدير للأخ والاعلامي اللامع سامر العمرابي
الذي وعد ان يكون حلقة وصل بين المتابعين والمنتخب من غينيا والجابون
نسأل الله ان يمتعه بالصحة والعافية وان يجعلها في ميزان حسناته
...
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*فكرة تجميع اعلام وتي شيرتات 
لابد من تنفيذها 
والقيام علي انجاحها ...


وبالتوفيق للسودان 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*   لجنة منتخبات و طنية و هيلمانة و أعلام مافى ياكافى البلا .
     فكوا علم السفارة و رفرفو بيهو ,, بس ماتنسو ترجعوهوا نهاية الكورة 
   مهازل  .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياريس على الابداعات
والتحيه للصحفي المثابر سامر العمرابي
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تسلم يا حبيب والتحية للاعلامى سامر العمرابى ..
وبالتوفيق لصقور الجديان ...
*

----------

